# COLD WEATHER HATRED



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Well the cold weather arrived way too early this year in Fort Washington. I mean it's been way too cold for November and December. I know alot of you live in colder climates, and that I shouldn't complain, but that's your problem. One solice is that being retired and only working when I want to, I don't have to get out of bed at five AM and be on a frozen jobsite, in the dark! The only heat on those days is in the tools. I think the coldest place I ever spent a winter was at Great Lakes Naval Training Center, in Illinois back in 1966. Forget running trains! Even the Preiser citizens are bitching. I just hope we don't have one of those ice winters like we had around here in 1993/94. I chopped ice and shoveled snow once around the planet it seemed that year.





OK, I've had my say. The one good thing about December 21 is that in about a week or so the days start getting longer.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That was the year I left Ill for basic training at Ft Bliss Tx. I remember they had more snow than they knew what to do with. They loaded into gons and shipped it to Tx as they had no ware to push the snow as it got so bad . Glade I was in sunny Tx and running around in shirt sleaves. Of course the wife was non to happy to have to sholve snow. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to agree with you all the way. I always hated Cold Wheather. I hated spending almost 6 months inside. I hated GRAY DAYS with out sunshine.

The last 14 years here in AZ have been great. There is plenty of sunshine and warm.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

From my perspective, "winter weather" started very late this year! 
we are a full 2-months into winter already, and we didnt get the first major snow until Friday.. 
much later than usual! 

but look on the bright side! 
winter is 40% over already! 
2 months down..3 to go. 

Scot


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 12/22/2008 6:51 PM
From my perspective, "winter weather" started very late this year! 
we are a full 2-months into winter already, and we didnt get the first major snow until Friday.. 
much later than usual! 

but look on the bright side! 
winter is 40% over already!








2 months down..3 to go. 

Scot


Well....technically, winter started yesterday, 21 Dec 2008...the classical winter soltice. I still figure the Brits have winter defined right...and that the winter soltice is the MIDDLE of winter...not the beginning.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

GLakes, huh? 
Sandy Eigo. 

But, nothing is worse, and I mean nothing, than standing a topside mid-watch on a 637 class SSN in New London. 

There isn't enough Navy Coffee to keep you warm and awake. 

I'll tell ya what. 
I'll let you know NOW it ain't over with. 
Our storm of yesterday should be your way about Wednesday, and the one coming Tomorrow should be your way just after Christmas.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba,
You have my sympathy! We are in the deep freeze too. 6F this morning with 25mph wind.... Windchill -4F..

JimC.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Madman, I agree with ya..something about the Great Lakes area produces a bone chilling cold...brrrr...









Infact we're just climbing out of sub-zero artic blast that had us down in the -35 windchill here in the Chicago area.

Coldest I've ever been is one night in the 1980's driving truck between Salt Lake City, Utah & Evanston Wyoming climbing Parley's Summit up in the Wasatch mountains the Salt Lake radio station I had on said it was something like -65 in Ogden Utah...rows of boxes of oranges froze both to the walls & floor of my reefer trailer..and the heat was on back there!!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Give me palm trees over pine trees any day.
Mikey says," 

I still figure the Brits have winter defined right...and that the winter soltice is the MIDDLE of winter...not the beginning."

I have a different take on that Mikey , over here the locals say, we have nine months of winter and three months of bad weather!








I'd take The American South West any day.
Rod


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee-whiz guys

A few very cold days every couple of decades, I'll bet Ron Simpson is finding all this amusing.









As for cold, I'll stack chipping saltwater ice off the superstructure coming across the North Atlantic in January against a New London deck watch.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree 100% with Dan. Way too cold for my liking in the western part of the state as well. Some ice on the overhead during the weekend! I'm retired, so I go out when I feel like it. The wife has 18 more months to go, so I don't rub it in. I just make sure dinner is ready when she comes back at night. When we get past Easter we'll be in high cotton!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

If things hold to what the last two were like......We should be outta the thick of things in a month and a half. 

Nothing really starts to come back until March but the days do get warmer. Coldest we've been here though this year was the last night or two and hit the mid teens. Not too unusual but considering we'll be 40 today, 62 tomorrow and 70 by saturday, it plays real heck on the system. 

Not complaining since we're just entering and just getting ready to leave winter but then again......Some dang late winter Nor'easter is gonna play havoc long about March. We're due too. I'd really like to see some snow..... but now, not in March.Doohhh!!!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We're having a pretty good snow again today. 

This is almost like I remember winters as a kid.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sheesh I wont complain about the BALMY 38 we have here this AM...









....about as cold as it gets here


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

TOC - my son in law is there right now - at the subase in Groton. My daughter actually loves the weather (snow and such) but he was born in Trinidad and I think agrees with your observations. Of course, they're still young and have hot blood....


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope I have to disagree with Scot L. up in Rochester Ny. Down here south of Buffalo we normally get a snow storm or two before Christmas but since Halloween it's been storm after storm. Warm enough spells in between that we don't have ALL the snow we have gotten total left on the ground but enough that it's made a mess when we do get a thaw. Tonight and tomorrow will be a nasty mess. Highs predicted in the mid 40's and consistant rain once the sun comes up. Freezing rain over night. So far however the worst has been changing a flat tire yesterday in the wee small hour of morning. At 5:30 am it was 3 degrees with who knows what for a windchill. Damn car. I do not mind winter EXCEPT driving in the snow and shovelling or snowblowing. 

Chas


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

OHHH! NOOOOOooOOOooo! They was right! 

Global warming hit here last night... at 6 PM yesterday my remote outdoor thermometer read minus 1 deg (F), then it started UP! Right now (11:20 AM) it reads POSITIVE 29. 

I think I will panic now!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Well then,

Moved to south florida, its 74 degrees today - sunny, I am having trouble finding G scale guys down here, have a 7.5 club willing to spend money on a 2000' track, and they told me that I just need to find more regulars, I am pushing about 6 members now lol. 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/12/postid/65043/view/topic/Default.aspx 

Well cant say I didn't try lol


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Parents used to live in mid Florida (Mid Florida Lakes to be exact [Leesburg area]) and I have visited... Nice place to live... until, that is, the bugs come out, the temperatures go up and the humidity sticks to you like duct tape... what's that leave? the middle week of January when it is nice? No thanks, I'd rather pay somebody to shovel snow! 

Oh yeah, then there was the 10-ft aligator that parked itself between the side of their car and the door to their house under the carport. Dad nearly stepped on it going out to get the paper! 

SNOW! I love snow, gators don't!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

A new record for this date in Queensbury, NY (southern Adirondacks) of -19 degrees F. But it was MUCH warmer 10 miles away at my house.... only -9 degrees F with 28" of snow on the ground. The ski slope 1/4 mile behind me has all lifts in operation. So much for global warming! 

Best regards, and Happy Holidays, 

Alan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll stick with Ga. No snow and not to bad of winters as I hate shoving snow any way. Live in Iowa also you can keep it just as bad as ILL as thats where I grew up at. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm in Florida and yesterday we had a freezing day for us. A high no more than 60 degrees. 

But today it was back up in the mid 70s and beautiful. 

Bugs? They're really no worse than up north. Our bugs just aren't afraid to come out before dark! 

Humidity? It's no more humid than Atlanta or Chicago in the summer time. 

Heat? It seldom gets over 100 degrees like Atlanta or Chicago. 

Sure the bugs, the humidity and heat are higher than up north for a longer period of time, but on our hottest days, all I have to think about is Mid January in Chicago and the heat isn't so bad.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 12/22/2008 8:45 PM
Posted By Scottychaos on 12/22/2008 6:51 PM
From my perspective, "winter weather" started very late this year! 
we are a full 2-months into winter already, and we didnt get the first major snow until Friday.. 
much later than usual! 

but look on the bright side! 
winter is 40% over already!








2 months down..3 to go. 

Scot


Well....technically, winter started yesterday, 21 Dec 2008...the classical winter soltice. I still figure the Brits have winter defined right...and that the winter soltice is the MIDDLE of winter...not the beginning.







Pay the calendar no mind..
it is meaningless when it comes to defining seasons..
On the Winter solstice, winter is almost half over..
on the Spring equinox, spring isnt even _close _to arriving..its still very much winter..


Here in Western, NY, there are the "calendar seasons" compared to the REAL seasons! " align="absmiddle" border="0" />













from my CP page:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/CP/page5a.html


The calendar is a big tease..especially that pesky so called "first day of spring" in March..yeah right! " align="absmiddle" border="0" />




Scot


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Atlanta is Know where near the humidity that fl has. Been there is June and twice as bad as here in Atlanta. I'll take Ga over Fl any day. Of course I live 40 miles North of Atlanta makes a big difference. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 12/23/2008 6:29 PM
Posted By Mike Reilley on 12/22/2008 8:45 PM
Posted By Scottychaos on 12/22/2008 6:51 PM
From my perspective, "winter weather" started very late this year! 
we are a full 2-months into winter already, and we didnt get the first major snow until Friday.. 
much later than usual! 

but look on the bright side! 
winter is 40% over already!








2 months down..3 to go. 

Scot


Well....technically, winter started yesterday, 21 Dec 2008...the classical winter soltice. I still figure the Brits have winter defined right...and that the winter soltice is the MIDDLE of winter...not the beginning.







Pay the calendar no mind..
it is meaningless when it comes to defining seasons..
On the Winter solstice, winter is almost half over..
on the Spring equinox, spring isnt even _close _to arriving..its still very much winter..


Here in Western, NY, there are the "calendar seasons" compared to the REAL seasons!







" align="absmiddle" border="0" />













from my CP page:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/CP/page5a.html


The calendar is a big tease..especially that pesky so called "first day of spring" in March..yeah right!







" align="absmiddle" border="0" />




Scot 




Thanks Scot... I've always wanted to do a chart like then but never took the time to do so. 

I have to say that around here Spring and Autumn are much too variable in start and end dates to make such definite marks. One year spring may end on a date that is before it starts in some other year... same for Autumn. I don't think any of the seasons have anything to do with the solstices or equinoxes.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, as I see it "*Solstice*" & "*Equinox*" define the same things they always have and it's just another example of the intentional dumbing down the world's populace in the name of simplicity. Much the same as the bright idea of using the terms 12:00PM & 12:00AM, instead of Midday (Noon) & Midnight. In some languages/cultures the solstice and equinox represent the start of the seasons, while in others they represent the mid-points of the seasons.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Scott's chart is closer to reality .


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I'll chime in here too!! HATE the cold don't mind the snow, at least some of it! Have a big snowblower so it's not to bad clearing the drive and walks but it's that darned cold that really gets me!! Don't even mention Global warming!!! Haven't seen anything CLOSE to Warming of ANYTHING much less global here. suppose to be in the teens this morning and dropping throughout the day to single digits this afternoon and into tomorrow! Hope Santa has plenty of thick, warm clothes on when he gets here!!! 

I would LOVE to be in Florida ANY time of the year!! My thoughts on the heat versus the cold is that you can wear light clothes and stay in air conditioning as much as possible when it's hot but when it's really cold you can only wear so many layers of clothes before you get like the kid in Christmas Story... "Mom I can move!!" Yea you can stay inside where it's warm but at some point you have to go out for food or to work....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"9 months of winter and 3 months of poor skiing"?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mostly, I'd rather snowy weather than nasty cold rain. Cold you can usually dress for (unless it's REALLY windy), but damp has a way of creeping through whatever you have on in a couple houras and making you generally miserable.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By sbaxters4 on 12/24/2008 7:07 AM
Well I'll chime in here too!! HATE the cold don't mind the snow, at least some of it! Have a big snowblower so it's not to bad clearing the drive and walks but it's that darned cold that really gets me!! Don't even mention Global warming!!! Haven't seen anything CLOSE to Warming of ANYTHING much less global here. suppose to be in the teens this morning and dropping throughout the day to single digits this afternoon and into tomorrow! Hope Santa has plenty of thick, warm clothes on when he gets here!!! 

I would LOVE to be in Florida ANY time of the year!! My thoughts on the heat versus the cold is that you can wear light clothes and stay in air conditioning as much as possible when it's hot but *when it's really cold you can only wear so many layers of clothes *before you get like the kid in Christmas Story... "Mom I can move!!" Yea you can stay inside where it's warm but at some point you have to go out for food or to work.... 


Yea, sometimes on the jobsite when you need to use the porta potty, you have so many layers on that you have to have a good aim, or risk embarrassement when you walk out.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 12/24/2008 1:24 PM
Mostly, I'd rather snowy weather than nasty cold rain. Cold you can usually dress for (unless it's REALLY windy), but damp has a way of creeping through whatever you have on in a couple houras and making you generally miserable.


Well my vehicle (which is simply a FWD sedan) certainly works a lot better on wet rainy roads than on snowy or icy roads. Since I don't have to stand or work out in the weather I would opt for rain rather than snow. Anyway, my wife convinced me to build the "garden" railroad around the basement perimeter so that weather is a non-issue and the RR is usable 52 weeks out of the year.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the cold.. 
MUCH more comfortable than the heat! 
I dont think I could ever live south of Virginia..I cant stand the heat.. 
Summer heat is inescapable..inside or out..(I grew up without air conditioning!) 
but in winter the cold isnt really a big deal, because you spend most of the time indoors anyway.. 

I would much rather be indoors in the winter than stuck indoors all summer to escape the heat.. 

I have read that summer in Phoenix is about the same as Winter in Chicago.. 
with extreme summer heat, you run from the AC house to the AC car, then run into your AC job..etc.. 
you simply cant be outside...what good is that? 
at least in the cold you can bundle up and still do things outside.. 
but in the heat you cant take OFF enough clothes to be comfortable! (not without getting arrested!)  
cold beats heat..no question. 

anything above 80 degrees is too warm for me.. 
90 is unbearable.. 

The only complaint I have about winter is that its 2 months longer than it should be.. 
3 months of winter would be nice..but we get 5 solid months of winter! 
thats really a bit unreasonable.. 

but as for the cold itself..not a problem! 
I would much rather be outdoors on a 30 degree day than on a 90 degree day.. 
my ideal temp range is 40-70..if I could have that every day of the year I would love it.. 

Today we had an unusual warm spell..
we were around 45 degrees this afternoon..lost about half of our 2-foot snow pack!

I went out to the store without my jacket..it was nice! 


Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well... I'm a summertime person, but I have to admit, I've never been injured by cold. I have been injured by heat. I've been out in temperatures from 125 above and 45 below. At either extreem, things are quite weird. You're usually *not* the coldest thing in your environment.


----------

